# Place to buy Alumacraft Jon Boats in GA?



## chambers270 (Feb 5, 2009)

I sold my key west and just cant stand the thought of not having a boat at all. So I am looking to get a 14' alumacraft jon boat. Does anybody know of a place around SE Ga to buy one at a fair price. Maybe a trailer too.

I am about 1 hr south of Savannah, but I will drive 3 or 4 hours for a good deal.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ultramag (Feb 5, 2009)

chambers270 said:


> I sold my key west and just cant stand the thought of not having a boat at all. So I am looking to get a 14' alumacraft jon boat. Does anybody know of a place around SE Ga to buy one at a fair price. Maybe a trailer too.
> 
> I am about 1 hr south of Savannah, but I will drive 3 or 4 hours for a good deal.
> 
> Thanks for the help



if you will drive a few hours...call Bart at B&B Marine in Conyers Ga ...He is honest...his Phone # is770 922 6096


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 6, 2009)

I dont mind driving, I just want a fair price. Seems like everybody around here are selling boats for the same price as an alumacraft but they are not built very well.

Thanks for the help


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 6, 2009)

athens marine has them too


----------



## cddogfan1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dublin Marine In Dublin has plenty.  Good people to.


----------



## Donald (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought one at academy sports in macon for around 575.  they also have traielers for about the same price.  When i was looking, they had the cheapest prices.


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 8, 2009)

Anybody else, at least I am hearing about places closer to home.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 9, 2009)

Look at the SeaArk boats also. Very well built, same as or better than Aluma


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 9, 2009)

How about price compared to Alumacraft?


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Feb 11, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> athens marine has them too



Jeff Meyer(owner) is a good guy too.  He used to go to our church.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Feb 11, 2009)

cddogfan1 said:


> Dublin Marine In Dublin has plenty.  Good people to.



X2 

The ones I saw at Academy were the rivited ones, don't recall seeing an all welded there.


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 15, 2009)

Found some big price differences ($300) between some of the places I called, now if I can just find a good used 40hp motor.

Thanks


----------



## jkkj (Feb 15, 2009)

Huggins marine in Albany, Georgia did sell alumacraft.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Feb 15, 2009)

Sports Center in Perry, GA


----------



## whitworth (Feb 15, 2009)

*Dealer Locator*

http://alumacraft.com/index.php?option=com_sobi2&sobi2Task=search&Itemid=100

Alumacraft Dealer locator


----------



## sleeze (Feb 15, 2009)

jkkj said:


> Huggins marine in Albany, Georgia did sell alumacraft.



Yep ,,,,,,,,,,i purchased my jon from there.


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks I will call them tomorrow


----------

